# Friday the 13th Colson



## rickyd (Mar 14, 2015)

So the guy I bought the Westfield built Shapleigh Special from sent me a text of another bike and asked if I was interested. The results are below, oddly enough another Shapleigh sold bike but I kinda like it. Actually I feel like I just made 27 passes on a crap table!


----------



## John (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, Doesn’t get better then that.
John


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2015)

Good God Rick. Bike looks even better than in the pics you texted.....Wow


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 14, 2015)

Beginners luck. I'm more jealous than happy for you.


----------



## mike j (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful, gotta love those Colson's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2015)

So this proves the myth that some Colson's came with both a headbadge _and_ a Waterfall...


----------



## fatbike (Mar 14, 2015)

Excellent find.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 14, 2015)

Awesome bike!


----------



## Boris (Mar 14, 2015)

John said:


> Wow, Doesn’t get better then that.
> John




It sure doesn't!!!!
Good for you!!!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Beginners luck. I'm more jealous than happy for you.





BEGINNERS SHMEGINNERS! That's good fortune for _anyone _right there, and I'm more happy for you than jealous!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn rick! Jackpot. Welcome to the colson family, that's a great bike. If you get bored with the Westfield made bike from a couple days ago, let me know. Friday the. 13th is a lucky day for you. Rob.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 14, 2015)

Shnickeys! That is wicked cool. Alot of bike coming outta the woodwork this spring! Gonna be an epic year, Memory Lane is gonna be?


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 14, 2015)

Have you checked the head tube for a build sheet yet?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Have you checked the head tube for a build sheet yet?











tanksalot said:


> Unbolt the stem ,look inside the fork tube with a light .There may be a build sheet in there. If there is (Use long tweezers & twirl the sheet towards the center to remove it & gently pull up don't pull the sheet straight up)


----------



## rickyd (Mar 14, 2015)

Just looked no build sheet, but thanks, also it is Simmons Hardware not Shapleigh. Rick


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2015)

Love that Badge. Picked up an earlier one for my 36-37's.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2015)

rickyd said:


> Just looked no build sheet...





Ah well...better return it


----------



## fatbike (Mar 14, 2015)

rickyd said:


> Just looked no build sheet, but thanks, also it is Simmons Hardware not Shapleigh. Rick





Sometimes builds sheets are in the crankcase


----------



## rickyd (Mar 14, 2015)

thanks i will look later rick


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 14, 2015)

SUPER cool!!!!!!!I dont think Ive seen a "blank" waterfall badge before? AH,Im just a newbie anyhow... Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## RJWess (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow!!! Great bike, congratulations. Some great bikes have definitely been coming up lately.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 14, 2015)

Amazing find Rick. I too hope for those type of calls or texts. They're rare.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## vincev (Mar 14, 2015)

Someone had a lucky Friday the 13th !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow very cool find for sure with the waterfall badge! Wouldn't this be called an Imperial Colson? Should clean up awesome.


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2015)

Very cool bike Rick, where is Simmons Hardware out of ?, should have plenty of time to get it ready for your next trip to the coaster ride, love those fenders !


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 14, 2015)

Sweet find Rick...all the bells and whistles too


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 15, 2015)

I glanced by this thread because all I saw was Friday the 13th, so I figured it was just more Vince and Dave banter.
So, I just now took a look. Wow!
Super nice score, Rick.
I love the waterfall trim with the traditional Headbadge.
Very unusual.
No bad connotations about Friday the 13th in your neck of the woods.
It's a very lucky day indeed.
Congratulations!


----------



## RJWess (Mar 15, 2015)

mrg said:


> Very cool bike Rick, where is Simmons Hardware out of ?, should have plenty of time to get it ready for your next trip to the coaster ride, love those fenders !




Some info on Delmar/Simmons Hardware.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7814-Any-info-on-a-Delmar&highlight=simmons+hardware


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 15, 2015)

RJWess said:


> Some info on Delmar/Simmons Hardware.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7814-Any-info-on-a-Delmar&highlight=simmons+hardware




Interesting information about the hardware store branding and the origins of the Delmar badge.
Is there a Wesminister street in St. Louis with a hardware store on it?
If so, it's interesting that Simmons would badge their bikes by the street name that the stores were on.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 15, 2015)

I Believe this bicycle does and is an colson Imperial catagory! Here are some pics ive came across for you. That waterfall badge without a logo on it blows me away, but cool my colson with waterfall says streamliner on it once again aweome find!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Interesting information about the hardware store branding and the origins of the Delmar badge.
> Is there a Wesminister street in St. Louis with a hardware store on it?
> If so, it's interesting that Simmons would badge their bikes by the street name that the stores were on.




There might have been in the 30s-40s. I'll have to research that. Rob.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 16, 2015)

This is PROOF that there is still hope for the rest of us in finding something like this. CONGRATS!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow!  Killer bike, great score!  
If you should ever decide to part with it I would love to have a shot at it!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 16, 2015)

Rick ... KILLER FIND ... no beginners luck here - just a great eye for a insanely deluxe bicycle - the blank waterfall "shields" the unusual badge  ... grease & go on this one ... ride vintage - Frank


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow not a bike you are likely to find. Congratulations on a great find. Hope to see it in person.


----------

